# Ausgabe eines CRON JOBS auf den X Desktop einblenden

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie kann ich die Ausgabe eines CRON Jobs auf den XServer eines fremden Nutzers bringen?

Also Programm läuft mit der Benutzerkennung max. Am PC ist ein User moritz angemeldet unter X mit WM gnome.

Die Ausgabe des CRONJOBS ist ein HTML Dokument, welches mit Firefox geöffnet auf dem Desktop erscheinen soll. geht das? Wenn ja wie?

G. R.

----------

## NightDragon

Wie immer gibt es irre viele Ideen.

Eine könnte sein:

Du lässt die Cron-Job-Ausgabe loggen (syslog-ng) und sendest diese mittels syslog-ng an den Zielrechner wo der dortige syslog-ng das ganze auffängt.

Dort kannst du das File dann mittels famd überwachen und ggf. in FF öffnen (eigener Dienst evtl. oder Cronjob, etc... )

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich denk ma eher das alles auf einem Rechner läuft.

Dann sollte es so gehen:

Max muss ein sudo moritz machen können. Dann solltest du im Cron einen sudo moritz firefox datei.x machen können. Der firefox sollte dann automatisch auf dem Desktop des Users Moritz ist hoch kommen.

Du kannst auch ma versuchen den Firefox als Max zu starten. Das sollte jenachdem wie dein X konfiguriert ist auch gehen.

----------

